# Hilfe Saugwürmer im Teich was tun?



## elviskocht (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo, ich habe beim Filterreinigen eine Art Saugwürmer entdeckt.
Die großen sind etwa 3 bis 4 cm lang. Sie bewegen sich ähnlich einer Raupe
Saugen sich vorn an und ziehen ihren Körper nach.
Ich hoffe die Bilder sind deutlich genug und Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Dank schon einmal vorab
LG HUbert


----------



## wusi (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo!

Das sind __ Blutegel, genauer gesagt Hundeegel, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 
Die sind normal kein Problem, lassen sowohl dich als auch Fische in Ruhe soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mücke (3. Aug. 2014)

Hehe ja __ Blutegel . Voll ekelig. Die waren bestimmt in einer Pflanzenwurzel versteckt. Es gibt aber fische die gerne Blutegel fressen. Ich würde die auch nicht gut finden im Teich. Aber in den Biotopen in denen ich früher mit meinem Alter Herrn Mückenlarven für die Fische im Aquarium geholt habe, gab es auch öfter mal einen im Netz. Aber das sie dein Blut nicht mögen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## elviskocht (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Markus, Hallo Mücke,
vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Also sind die netten Tierchen keine große Gefahr für meine
Fische,- Oder?
Was kann man gegen die __ Egel machen?
Nochmal Danke
LG HUbert


----------



## Limnos (3. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Da die __ Egel (Siehe auch: Herpobdella octoculata) außer für Kleinlebewesen harmlos sind, verstehe ich die Frage nicht, was man dagegen tun kann. Warum sollte man etwas dagegen tun?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## elviskocht (3. Aug. 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Da die __ Egel (Siehe auch: Herpobdella octoculata) außer für Kleinlebewesen harmlos sind, verstehe ich die Frage nicht, was man dagegen tun kann. Warum sollte man etwas dagegen tun?
> 
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,
meine Frage ging dahin ob die __ Würmer für mich oder meine Fische schädlich
sind...nur dann hätte ich gern einen Rat wie ich sie weg bekomme
Danke Dir
lg hubert


----------



## Mücke (3. Aug. 2014)

Elvis die __ Würmer vermehren sich ja bestimmt auch ein wenig. Vielleicht wäre eine begrenzte Zahl von kleinen fischen ganz gut, die die kleinen zum fressen gern haben.  Also ich kann __ Egel nicht leiden und finde die nicht so toll. Aale fressen doch gerne solches getier.


----------



## Tanny (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Hubert, 
__ Blutegel sind völlig harmlos. 
ich habe massenweise in den Tümpeln. 
dass Du sie im Teich hast, spricht für eine intakte Wasserqualität. 

Sie stürzen sich auch nicht sofort auf jede Hand, die man eintaucht. 
Lediglich länger die nackten Füsse in den teich baumeln lassen solltest Du nicht, wenn 
Du nicht therapiebedürftig bist 

Ja, Blutegel werden in der Alternativmedizin und sogar in der Humanmedizin therapeutisch eingesetzt. 
Bei der Therapie handelt es sich zwar um eine andere Art (Hirudo officinalis), da diese einen hochdosierten 
Wirkstoffcocktail beim Biss verabreichen, aber die gemeinen __ Egel in Deinem Teich schaden auch nicht 
und würden beim Biss zumindest ebenfalls den Effekt eines "kleinen Aderlasses" hinterlassen....
....gut gegen Rheuma und Co 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## elviskocht (3. Aug. 2014)

Na das sind dann ja einmal Aussagen die mir weiter helfen. Vielen Dank Mücke, vielen Dank Kirstin
Werde die "Besucher" also einfach mal so hinnehmen.
Schönen Sonntag noch
LG Hubert


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Es gibt viele Egelarten. Nicht jeder nimmt den Menschen als Wirt. Es gibt auch einfach nur Schneckenegel. Ich habe seit letztem Jahr auch von diesen Egeln drin. wenn sie sich strecken sind sie 5cm lang, dann aber auch sehr dünn. Stehe auch nicht drauf, von den Blutsaugern attackiert zu werden, aber bis jetzt wurde ich nie angesaugt, als ich mir den Händen mal kurz drin war oder mit den Füßen mal schnell die Seerosen eingesetzt habe.

Nehme das auch eher als Kompliment auf, weil diese Tiere für gute Wasserqualität bekannt sind.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Limnos (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi

@ Kirstin:
__ Blutegel sind völlig harmlos.  ich habe massenweise in den Tümpel...

Das bezweifle ich. Der Medizinische Blutegel ist in Deutschland ziemlich selten geworden. Es gibt zwar noch einige andere Blutsauger, wie den Entenegel oder den Schildkrötenegel. Aber auch die sind selten bis sehr selten, da Haustiere kaum noch Kontakt zu Naturgewässern haben. Die anderen Egelarten verschlingen ihre Beute. Ich habe mehrmals aus reiner Neugier oder um ihn zu füttern einen Hirudo medicinalis angesetzt. Er schneidet ein dreieckiges Loch von etwa 2 mm Kantenlänge. Er braucht ca. 20-30 Minuten zum Saugen, dann fällt er ab. Es ist fast schmerzlos, blutet aber bis zu einer Stunde langsam nach. Mein letzter __ Egel vertrug aber mein Blut nicht (wahrscheinlich wg. Medikamenten) er spie es wieder aus und starb in dem verdorbenen Wasser.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2014)

Das sind __ Egel, aber keine __ Blutegel wie Limnos schon ausführte.
Ist so ein bisschen, als wenn eine Schwalbe vorbei fliegt und einer ruft Adler.


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2014)

@ Wolfgang
.... das mit dem med. __ Blutegel ist mir bekannt 
Ich habe sie häufig als "vorübergehende Gäste" in meinem Esszimmer,  da ich sie therapeutisch des öfterne einsetze. 

Ich habe auch den Pferdegel im Tümpel - und der ernährt sich definitiv nicht vom Blutsaugen, sondern von Kleintieren im Tümpel, 
was diesem aber auch nicht schadet. 
. 
Ich habe aber auch definitiv blutsaugende __ Egel im Tümpel, die nicht zu den medizinischen Egelgattungen gehören. 

Sie haben kein "Muster", sind dunkel/einfarbig.
Da ich aber bereits einmal einen von meinem Dackel abgehoben habe und einmal einen vom Bein eines Pferdes,
(vorsichtig mit dem Fingernagel den Saugnapf anheben - dann entweicht das Vakuum und der Egel lässt sich 
ablösen) dürften das eindeutig blutsaugende Egel sein würde ich sagen....und eine Weile nachgeblutet (deutlich 
kürzer als bei dem Hirudo medicinalis) hat zumindest mein Dackel. 

Bei dem Pferd war der Egel noch nicht lange dran - er war nnoch recht klein, als ich ihn abzog. 
Da gab es praktisch keine Nachblutung (was bei dem schnellen Gerinnungsverhaltung von Pferdeblut aber 
auch kein Wunder ist.....)

LG
Kirstin

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ich muss mich revidieren. Es gibt doch noch etliche Blut saugende __ Egel, die aber zumeist Wirbellose wie z.B. __ Schnecken befallen. Fischegel (Piscicola geometra) und Vieräugiger Plattegel (Hemiclepsis marginata), saugen an Fischen, bzw. auch an Lurchen. Schildkrötenegel (Placobdella costata) befällt Sumpfschildkröten und möglicherweise auch andere Wirbeltiere inkl. Mensch. Zuletzt der Entenegel (Theromyzon tessulatum), der wie der medizinische __ Blutegel sogar pharmazeutische Bedeutung hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang, 
dann könnte es sein, dass ich u.a.  auch Fischegel habe oder hatte.

Vor 3 oder 4 Jahren ist mein Gioldelritzenbestand im Tümpel explodiert. 
Überall nur noch orange Fischschwärme. 

Dann plötzlich fast keine mehr - dafür ein paar tote Fische, die ich fand, wo ich bereits 
den Verdacht hatte, dass sie ausgesaugt waren. 

Danach hat sich der Bestand normalisiert und seither keine Auffälligkeiten mehr. 

 die Natur hilft sich immer wieder auf faszinierende Weise selbst 

LG
Kirstin


----------

